# LFTS 10/27



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 593909
> 
> False alarm. It was not Beau but his cousin Meau. Meanwhile Beau was a few hundred yards away lounging in front of one of my cams.


He's got you patterned. Next he'll got nocturnal and be unkillable.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 593909
> 
> False alarm. It was not Beau but his cousin Meau. Meanwhile Beau was a few hundred yards away lounging in front of one of my cams.


Should fate somehow slip up and you get Beau in hand , brace yourself for the lash of public disbelief.
The usual ,"ranch deer" , Suspicious taxidermy ,photo-shopped, droopy ears ect..
I know , he's a potential contest winner and all , but the publicity and personal attacks might not be worth it.
Plus others who just might believe he is/was real trying to find your hunting ground... 
Being either a curse or blessing if you kill him, might depend on who you let know.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just stepped outside and wish I was out there with you guys. Seems like a great day to be out. Doc appts. Keeping me home. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> Just stepped outside and wish I was out there with you guys. Seems like a great day to be out. Doc appts. Keeping me home. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain ,same here. Got to have fluid drained off of my knee today.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Think I’m gonna go small game hunt and piss off public today. Scout.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Just can/grunted this guy in, he stood around For about 10 mins looking for the deer he thought he heard.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

At work, in my morning meeting and my phone goes off. Hate the spypoint res in the app but from the other pics I'm guessing a 5 or 6 point (very fuzzy and hard to tell), 2.5yr old is my guess. This is a new spot we scouted over the weekend. So far so good! Hopefully my buddy can bag his first ever deer and hopefully i can notch my first ever bow harvest this year. Good luck to everyone today!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> He's got you patterned. Next he'll got nocturnal and be unkillable.


Took a break and ran into town to drown my sorrows in chips and salsa from Las Flores. Gotta decide whether to stay in Eaton County and go after Beau again tonight or head home and take my daughter hunting. Trophy button buck or family - that ain’t an easy decision, I’ll have you to kneau.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

monkel said:


> At work, in my morning meeting and my phone goes off. Hate the spypoint res in the app but from the other pics I'm guessing a 5 or 6 point (very fuzzy and hard to tell), 2.5yr old is my guess. This is a new spot we scouted over the weekend. So far so good! Hopefully my buddy can bag his first ever deer and hopefully i can notch my first ever bow harvest this year. Good luck to everyone today!


Hit the Full HD button. It is $5 for 50 of them. I still haven't used half. 

It will send you the full Res version. I love my SpyPoint cams and cell links. Just a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> Took a break and ran into town to drown my sorrows in chips and salsa from Las Flores. Gotta decide whether to stay in Eaton County and go after Beau again tonight or head home and take my daughter hunting. Trophy button buck or family - that ain’t an easy decision, I’ll have you to kneau.


You can't afford to wait. Once the bones break the skin they go from Trophy to being on the decline. From that moment on, the only thing they do is get tougher to chew.....


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Gave ducks a go this morning..







Light wnw wind, cloudy done by 9...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

stickbow shooter said:


> I feel your pain ,same here. Got to have fluid drained off of my knee today.


I have to drive 6 1/2 hours to the university of Iowa to see the surgeon that reconstructed my leg. So it’s an overnight doc appt. You know how hard it is to drive to Iowa this time of year and not be hunting? Pure heart ache!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> Hit the Full HD button. It is $5 for 50 of them. I still haven't used half.
> 
> It will send you the full Res version. I love my SpyPoint cams and cell links. Just a bit of a learning curve.


I find myself going thru about 50 a month. Love not having to go to the camera to pull the card


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Does this apply to the micro links as well? If it does I’m too stupid to figure out how lol


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Does this apply to the micro links as well? If it does I’m too stupid to figure out how lol


It does. I just got the package for my micro. The HD pic arrives on the next check in time if you have it set to send photos at certain times.

I just clicked the pic I wanted and hit the FULL HD button at the top and it promoted me to the package


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for t


jiggin is livin said:


> Hit the Full HD button. It is $5 for 50 of them. I still haven't used half.
> 
> It will send you the full Res version. I love my SpyPoint cams and cell links. Just a bit of a learning curve.


Thank you!! Just got the package


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 593911


Might not be good idea he might hurt you


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

laterilus said:


> Gave ducks a go this morning..
> View attachment 593957
> Light wnw wind, cloudy done by 9...


Good job


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Just got conformation from my number our #1 buck is still alive. He’s been gone for a week and a half but returned last night. Showed up on multiple cameras couple hundred yards from each other so definitely out cruising for love. Now he just needs to show up in the daylight.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> You can't afford to wait. Once the bones break the skin they go from Trophy to being on the decline. From that moment on, the only thing they do is get tougher to chew.....


Spilled hot salsa. Wiped up hot salsa. A minute later rubbed eye with finger apparently still tainted with fire sauce. Right eye has been aflame for past 30 minutes. Can't see well enough to shoot my x-gun so driving home. Pulled over right now in Homer trying to persuade a fire fighter to open a hydrant for an optical flush. If anyone reading this will be on M-99 between Homer & Hillsdale keep an eye out for the camo cyclops heading south. 

Hopefully my loss is my daughter's gain. #takeakidhunting


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Between yesterday and today's LFTS you guys drove me nuts. Here I sit after sneaking out of work 2 hours early again! Sun popped out, wind is perfect! Scrapes went dead though since Sunday. Shoot straight


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Big 6 in a sanctuary roaming around bumping does bedded


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

pretty sure this is him


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been settled since 330. Different piece of private tonight in Benzie, couple scrapes I’m working with close by. Hope he shows up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Rain just letting up in barry. Hate when you. Reach for grunt tube and not there. Mouth it is tonight if needed


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 10 min ago. Saginaw county. Should be a good night.

Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back in the new boxblind. It doesn't feel right but it is comfy and dry. I keep my clothes in a tote with a earth scented wafer and after the walk here in the rain I smell like a mud pie. Anyway here is my view for the night.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Been on stand since 1:45 on Antrim county public. Hoping it’s not three sits in a row skunked.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I’m out back behind the house! Never super confident back here but darn it it feels perfect tonight! Do have a few hot scrapes within bow range and this guy in daylight here Saturday evening. Not a tank but man I’d be tickled with him on my own 20 tonight!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Myself and my oldest boy are out back at it. I love these dirty afternoon hunts. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Live from the home place. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

Not expecting much this evening, but ya never would know otherwise sitting on the couch.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 more joining in. The darker one chased a doe all over then right by me and kept on going


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Love it...2 guys just walking out now.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

rz6x59 said:


> Still raining in oakland. Lots of chasing and seeking. No big fellas yet. Hope the rain stops by prime time. I've done well immediately following a rain.


You got your wish. Rain turned to snow


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Little snow mixed in with the rain


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa couple does so far


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Not hunting tonight. Everyone knows that cold showers completely halt all breeding.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> Not hunting tonight. Everyone knows that cold showers completely halt all breeding.


 You might as well go hunting then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Cyclops and the polka dot kid are ready to kill.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Philhb42 said:


> Well uneventful night turned into crazy. 9 point I was after showed up and not confident in the shot. Going to need some luck giving it until the morning to find him. Shot him at 6:28 and at 7:05 I had the biggest buck of my life in front of me at 15 yards broadside but too dark!!!! Will hopefully have a pic of my buck in the morning. Shot was back.


Call in a dog before you add human scent everywhere. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

bombcast said:


> Just a mid-sized doe. Ground most of it, with 10% beef fat. Amazing. Hot shots in the blind? Utterly splendid.


Not a bad price for 5lbs of them. Will be stopping in tomorrow to see if they will take meat processed by someone else and make them.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Someone enlighten me what exactly is a hot shot?


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sniper said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

d_rek said:


> Someone enlighten me what exactly is a hot shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


If ya gotta ask, you can't afford it. :bouncy:


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 594323


Stick figures for you again I see. Apparently everyone knew it was sarcasm except you again. Just carry on and we’ll just work with ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Someone enlighten me what exactly is a hot shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Smaller snack sticks in the front. Have a little bit of kick and just the right amount of snap when you bite into them


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Someone enlighten me what exactly is a hot shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


A drain cleaning company out of Petoskey.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Checking in from Jackson co brother and I. Today Is going better than yesterday, got to my stand and some pig leaves his food wrapping at the base of my tree. When it got light I see the sob stole my camera, he left me the batteries though (can’t figure that one out) Brother texted me he hit a eight point, so hopefully we will be dragging one out today


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

davewcrook said:


> Checking in from Jackson co brother and I. Today Is going better than yesterday, got to my stand and some pig leaves his food wrapping at the base of my tree. When it got light I see the sob stole my camera, he left me the batteries though (can’t figure that one out) Brother texted me he hit a eight point, so hopefully we will be dragging one out today





davewcrook said:


> Checking in from Jackson co brother and I. Today Is going better than yesterday, got to my stand and some pig leaves his food wrapping at the base of my tree. When it got light I see the sob stole my camera, he left me the batteries though (can’t figure that one out) Brother texted me he hit a eight point, so hopefully we will be dragging one out today


Guess I should have payed more attention to the date. Being retired I’m lucky if I know what day of the week it is.


----------

